# Iron Plans



## Reynolds7 (Sep 4, 2008)

Anyone know of any good sites to find metal working projects with iron mostly. I want to start making some small plant hangers for my wife and what not.


----------



## Bushytails (Sep 4, 2008)

That's the beauty of building things yourself - you get to design them however you want, rather than just copying other people.

--Bushytails


----------



## Toddd (Sep 5, 2008)

Some people don't have the knack for creating a workable or sucessful piece in their mind. Yet, give the instuctions and they can build a workable, sucessful piece.


----------



## shrek (Nov 6, 2008)

Take a look around millerwelds.com/interests/projects/ they have some good projects and great idea gallery. Hope that helps.


----------



## Rickairmedic (Apr 13, 2009)

Heres a good place to start .


http://www.shopfloortalk.com/forums/showthread.php?t=6969


 I will also agree with the project index over on the Miller site.


 Rick


----------



## RobbieKnobbie (Jun 28, 2010)

there are a lot of good basics on the Di Acro site, you can start with their Art of Bending booklet...

http://www.diacro.com/documents/art-of-bending.pdf


----------

